# Sybilla pretiosa



## Sheldon Johnson (Feb 16, 2007)

After a shakey 6 months with my bigs due to the move to uni, i finnaly got some results today, hatching what i hope to be the first of many; Sybilla pretiosa!

Anyway, I've been having a bad year with my bugs so far, so i just had to share my good news and i hope you all enjoyed it.

Sheldon Johnson


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 16, 2007)

Well i hope you get better luck


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Feb 16, 2007)

Well its not just because of uni and bad luck, ive spent far too much time coding and not enough on everything else and its for all of you!


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 16, 2007)

That's good news!

Don't be too stress up Sheldon, there is always up and down in life, trust an old guy like me :wink:

All the best and looking forward to see your new website.


----------

